

16 Reasons It's Inexcusable for Your Business Not to Be Texting - textrequest
https://www.textrequest.com/blog/16-reasons-its-inexcusable-for-your-business-not-to-text/

======
zzalpha
Wow, #1 isn't at all offensive... "Your employees are talking to each other
and wasting your valuable time! Nip that in the bud right now!"

------
jeffehobbs
This article is thin on facts and reeks of marketing fluff.

